# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zadarski list - pedofilski vic

## Smokica

Zadarski list, 02.09.2006. str. 31

http://pic.funtigo.com/img/i210421105_89523.jpg

http://pic.funtigo.com/img/i210474106_67943.jpg - na ovom drugom linku je uvecan upravo taj vic.

----------


## Smokica

Nisam valjda ja jedini kojoj ovakve stvari smetaju (blago rečeno) ?

----------


## Poslid

Vidjela sam to već na drugom forumu. Prestrašno. Trebalo bi reagirati.

Daj stavi negdje e-mail urednika, pa ćemo ga svi zatrpati e-mailovima.

----------


## hrčkić

apsolutna katastrofa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Smokica

*Mojmir Mihatov* je urednik rubrike Škaramucalo (to je ta 'šaljiva' rubrika' gdje je objavljeno

v.d. glavnog urednika *Luka Perić*


zadarski-list@zd.htnet.hr
023/212988

----------


## Poslid

zadarski-list@zd.hinet.hr


evo, pa navalite

----------


## Poslid

Probala sam poslati ali nije prošlo. Mislim da onaj drugi dio mora biti zd.t-com.hr

----------


## Poslid

da, tako prolazi

zadarski-list@zd.t-com.hr

----------


## Hamdija

I u čemu je problem :/ 
Vic je smješan  :Laughing:  
Tako možete prosvjedovati i protiv milijun drugih stvari, mislim da to nema smisla :/ 
Radje posjetite moj fenomenalni ultra site www.freewebs.com/hamdija  :Grin:

----------


## Bomballurina

Ja ne kužim ovakve likove, admine...znaš što ti je činit!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bomballurina

Sad sam pročitala i vic. Ne znam jel bih se plakala ili smijala što vrlo fino pišu "izd..kaš". Užas. Prije maila, može li netko reći kakav je to list i za koji profil ljudi?

----------


## Hamdija

> Sad sam pročitala i vic. Ne znam jel bih se plakala ili smijala što vrlo fino pišu "izd..kaš". Užas. Prije maila, može li netko reći kakav je to list i za koji profil ljudi?


nažalost ne smijem ti reć kakav je list, ali reći ću ti da ga ja čitam pa ti zaključi  :Rolling Eyes:  , nemoj se ljutit na mene ja sam dobronamjeran ako netko treba nekakav savjet, odgovaram na privatne poruke  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Sad sam pročitala i vic. Ne znam jel bih se plakala ili smijala što vrlo fino pišu "izd..kaš". Užas. Prije maila, može li netko reći kakav je to list i za koji profil ljudi?


Dnevni lokalni list. Nešto tipa novog lista, glasa slavonije i sl. 
 :/

----------


## JanaJana

'Vic' je stvarno bljak   :Nope:

----------


## mamma san

Mislim???  :shock: STvarno ali stvarno bolestan humor!!

----------


## BusyBee

Krajnje bolesno i degutantno.

----------


## Hamdija

A šta drugo reć nego da nemate smisla za humor :?

----------


## djuma

bolan, hamdija    :Evil or Very Mad:  ,
imas li ti djece???
oooodvratan vic, ja u ovome ne vidim humor.

----------


## tinkie winkie

dragi Hamdija, ti si izgleda totalno zalutao na krivi forum...  :Unsure:

----------


## Mukica

smokica probaj to poslat i pravobraniteljici za dejcu
http://www.pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr/?nav=37&child=cntc

----------


## kloklo

Ja sam im poslala mail, bila sam fakat bijesna...volim se i ja nasmijati crnom humoru, ali ovo je odurno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kikic

Mislim stvarno...

----------


## Mala

grozno

----------


## spajalica

e ovdje rijetko navratim, ali nakon ovoga   :Evil or Very Mad:  , pa šta bi urednicima  :shock: , uf ako nastavim mislim da ću rekodan broj smajlica iskoristiti.

----------


## Arkana10

degutantno, neljudski...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Foška

za mene, bolestan um   :Sad:

----------


## Foška

za mene, bolestan um   :Sad:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Odvratno...  :Evil or Very Mad:  , šokantno...(za mene)

----------

nema  tu nikakvog pedofilskog vica - jer takve teme nisu  vickaste :? raduje me što ljudi uočavaju i zgražaju se nad takvim stvarima, a autora bi svakako trebalo kazniti  . ne znam kako stvari stoje zakonski , možda ima temelja :?

----------


## enna

Ovo je objavila slobodna dalmacija:

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/20060919/novosti04.asp

 :Naklon:   SVIMA KOJI SU ZVALI I SLALI MAILOVE

----------


## Smokica

:D

----------


## Mukica

bravo cure!!!!   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kloklo

Kak je meni ovaj smajlić genijalan  :D 
Baš taman za ovakve proslave   :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

:D

----------


## Amalthea

Evo i ovaj:

http://www.vlada.hr/default.asp?gl=200609190000002

----------


## Amalthea

http://www.vip.hr/sp/d_show?idc=2344368&idnews=22345452

----------


## mamma san

:D

----------


## mamma san

:D

----------


## Linda

:D   :Love:

----------


## marijela

OVO JE VIŠE NEGO KATASTROFA!bOŽE SAČUVAJ!NEKOM JE KAO VO TREBALO BITI SMIJEŠNO.E,PA NIJE NIMALO.I OVO JE DOSTUPNO SVIMA U NOVINAMA PA I NAJMLAĐOJ POULACIJI

----------


## Lukina mamma

Čestitam svima koji su se aktivno zauzeli protiv ovakvih gadarija. :D

----------

